# Our new goats, YAY!!



## Killer_goat (Jul 11, 2013)

Newbie here, starting out with nigerian dwarfs. The first is our herdsire ( he really has no choice in the matter as he is the only buck). His proper name is NC Promisedland sharp lebron. Aka lebron.
The next is Cori's fancy N juniper aka junebug.
And the last but not least is one we are affectionately calling mamma goat, and her doeling baby goat. She is supposed to be full nigerian dwarf but i think shes mix as her ears stick out not up, and she is a bit bigger than the other two, but we love her all the same. Baby goat is i think boer crossed with mamma.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! Enjoy them


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Yay! They are all adorable  "Momma Goat" is probably a Mini Nubian (NubianxNigerian)


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice additions and Welcome to ND's


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome 

How cute


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Yaye!! So glad y'all found this website and great to see the little girl is doing well for you! There is so much knowledge here!  

How is Thunder doing for your dad?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute pics!! You are going to enjoy them


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Sylvie said:


> Yay! They are all adorable  "Momma Goat" is probably a Mini Nubian (NubianxNigerian)


^^ I was thinking that too. They are very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to ask, is that chicken feed in the big bowel?


----------



## Killer_goat (Jul 11, 2013)

No not chicken feed, we feed goat pellets, along with hay and we give mamma a bit of grain everyday they also have free access to forage. Although i wouldnt doubt it if lebron would have his greedy self piled up in a bowl of chicken feed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I was concerned there, I seen the chicken. 
Chicken feed is not good to feed goats, it can kill them.

Glad it is goat pellets.


----------

